# non-permanent structures in Lisbon area



## parker&frenchie (Jul 27, 2016)

OK so please excuse me if this has been discussed before but if theoretically I bought a 'Rustic' plot in the Lisbon area and placed on it a non-permanent structure i.e basically a modular house is this legal and if so what do I need to make sure I stay within the guidelines?

Im thinking of a modern modular building here that doesn't need any digging of foundations and can be dismantled.

I would appreciate any answers on this, real extracts or even a nod in the right direction of a planning specialist within Lisbon who I could contact?

Im not trying to dupe anyone here but to stay legal and have a modern holiday home on a nice plot of land.....on a budget.
thank you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

It'd probably be worth consulting a lawyer but it's generally illegal to build/erect any human habitation whatsoever on land with a rustica designation.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

And thank goodness it is.


----------

